# Rory calls off wedding!



## CMAC (May 21, 2014)

Think he has toothache again


----------



## road2ruin (May 21, 2014)

Some will have the wedding invite through their door this morning only to find out that whole thing is off!


----------



## CMAC (May 21, 2014)

yup, he's announced

 â€œI wish Caroline all the happiness she deserves & thank her for the great times we had.â€

awww so sweet and personal :mmm:


----------



## Scotty_Tom (May 21, 2014)

I think he needs to sort himself out!!


----------



## Steve Bamford (May 21, 2014)

He doesn't seem to get on with people who don't constantly agree with him.  She just had to go!


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 21, 2014)

Got to feel for the lad as he is obviously not in a great place mentally, and with it all being played out in the global media.  Plus you get all sorts of eejuts like me who can't even begin to understand the pressures he may be under at his level, thinking they are qualified to comment and offer advice.  

But can't help thinking a lot of this would not have happened if he'd of stayed with Chubby as he needed someone experienced to steer him through his meteoric rise to fame and fortune.


----------



## muttleee (May 21, 2014)

He should never have left Holly!


----------



## Mastercracker (May 21, 2014)

He's a pillock.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 21, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Got to feel for the lad as he is obviously not in a great place mentally, and with it all being played out in the global media.  Plus you get all sorts of eejuts like me who can't even begin to understand the pressures he may be under at his level, thinking they are qualified to comment and offer advice.  

But can't help thinking a lot of this would not have happened if he'd of stayed with Chubby.
		
Click to expand...




muttleee said:



			He should never have left Holly!
		
Click to expand...

I agree :thup:


----------



## CMAC (May 21, 2014)

Al Murray has retweeted 

#NotNews "man who hits ball with stick splits up with woman who hits ball with different stick"


----------



## StevieT (May 21, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Got to feel for the lad as he is obviously not in a great place mentally, and with it all being played out in the global media.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more, mate.


----------



## c1973 (May 21, 2014)

You don't know what's went on but to call it off a few days after sending out invites is a low blow. Pretty sure he could have done so before they went out. Shameful imo.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2014)

c1973 said:



			You don't know what's went on but to call it off a few days after sending out invites is a low blow. Pretty sure he could have done so before they went out. Shameful imo.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that. If she'd done something adulteress he wouldn't of wished her well. He's got all the talent in the world but none of the mental strength needed to apply it.


----------



## JackieD (May 21, 2014)

Grade A tool.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 21, 2014)

Im sure hes not in a good place mentally right now.
He now has to bury his head in his golf and get back to his best.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2014)

Can't help but fear for another raft of poor performances and missed cuts. I agree that since the Chubby split he seems a little lost in the world.. Always sad to see any couple with wedding plans splitting, whether they are famous sportsmen or not


----------



## USER1999 (May 21, 2014)

The timing of this is ridiculous. What a gentleman he is. I'm only amazed he didn't dump her on Twitter before telling her. He is a pretty immature 25 year old, who really does need to grow up.


----------



## Slab (May 21, 2014)

Not really following this thread, did he used to date someone called Chubby Holly!


----------



## el marko (May 21, 2014)

JackieD said:



			Grade A tool.
		
Click to expand...

As harsh as it sounds, its difficult to think differently. Used to really like this guy...


----------



## richy (May 21, 2014)

When he was just coming through people would make excuses for him saying things like "leave him alone, he's only young!"

Well he's 25 now and still goes on like a spoiled brat with zero class


----------



## Meeko (May 21, 2014)

So much hate for Rory! Obviously has alot of growing up to do.


----------



## muttleee (May 21, 2014)

Sure wasn't the whole Rory/Wozza thing just a PR stunt anyway? ;-)


----------



## Mastercracker (May 21, 2014)

richy said:



			When he was just coming through people would make excuses for him saying things like "leave him alone, he's only young!"

Well he's 25 now and still goes on like a spoiled brat with zero class
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my thoughts on Rory. The hype has been there since he was a kid, unfortunately he started to believe his own hype too much.


----------



## CMAC (May 21, 2014)

muttleee said:



			Sure wasn't the whole Rory/Wozza thing just a PR stunt anyway? ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I seriously doubt it. He has unceremoniously dumped her days after sending out their wedding invitations  Stating "it's me not her" type quotes.

It must be very embarrassing for Caroline to be treated this way publicly and privately


----------



## garyinderry (May 21, 2014)

certainly more to it than meets the eye.   why send out wedding invites then dump the girl?    could easily quote wanting to knuckle down to the golf as a reason for postponing the wedding for a few years.


----------



## cookelad (May 21, 2014)

It'll be back on as soon as her Nike endorsement comes through!


----------



## Stuey01 (May 21, 2014)

Better he call it off than get married when he doesn't want to and immediately regret it.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 21, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Better he call it off than get married when he doesn't want to and immediately regret it.
		
Click to expand...


Good Man Stuey ,:thup: 100% better the lad does it this way , Good luck to the lad & To Caroline ,

I think we sometimes forget out sports stars are human aswell ..


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2014)

Love it how we all know what is best for someone that we don't even know. Lots of people call off engagements,it's really not a big deal.


----------



## c1973 (May 21, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Better he call it off than get married when he doesn't want to and immediately regret it.
		
Click to expand...

True, but as said it could have been done prior to the invites going out. Shameful behaviour imo. 

Woods got absolutely slaughtered for cheating on his missus, wonder if Rory will get a similar reaction for his treatment of Wozniacki (spelling?) ?


----------



## ADB (May 21, 2014)

c1973 said:



			True, but as said it could have been done prior to the invites going out. Shameful behaviour imo. 

Woods got absolutely slaughtered for cheating on his missus, wonder if Rory will get a similar reaction for his treatment of Wozniacki (spelling?) ?
		
Click to expand...

Who said he has cheated?  Total non-story


----------



## bladeplayer (May 21, 2014)

c1973 said:



			True, but as said it could have been done prior to the invites going out. Shameful behaviour imo. 

 ?
		
Click to expand...

What was his other option , assuming (dangerous i know) it only hit him when the invites made him realise it was a reality ,

Question to all 



If your son or daughter thought they were making a mistake getting married , even the morning of the wedding what would you advise them to do .. ?


----------



## c1973 (May 21, 2014)

snaphookwedge said:



			Who said he has cheated?  Total non-story
		
Click to expand...

Not me, I said Woods cheated not Rory.


----------



## Scotty_Tom (May 21, 2014)

oh paddypower

http://www.paddypower.com/bet/novel...s-Next-Birdie-5949515.html?force_racing_css=N


----------



## Roops (May 21, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			What was his other option , assuming (dangerous i know) it only hit him when the invites made him realise it was a reality ,

Question to all 



If your son or daughter thought they were making a mistake getting married , even the morning of the wedding what would you advise them to do .. ?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, much better he calls it off than goes through with something he clearly isn't happy with. Is there a good way to call off a Wedding, not really. Whatever you do, someone is going to be hurt by the decision unless it is mutual. It's life and no one is perfect.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			What was his other option , assuming (dangerous i know) it only hit him when the invites made him realise it was a reality ,

Question to all 



If your son or daughter thought they were making a mistake getting married , even the morning of the wedding what would you advise them to do .. ?
		
Click to expand...

I'd advise them not to do it. And I could understand more if it had happened on day of wedding, just not sure sending the invites is such a big trigger. Of course it's different for stars. Did he really write the envelopes and post them like the rest of them? Because if he did, then the days it would have taken him will have given him time I have made a decision.


----------



## Hammertoe (May 21, 2014)

I hope i'm wrong but I have a feeling we may have already seen the best of Young Rory, I always thought he was a magnificient ambassador for golf and for good old Norn Iron, obviously I dont know the lad (I do drive past his old house everyday though) but he just can't seem to get his head right and if that's not right his game never will be, hopefully he doesnt become another David Duval.


----------



## c1973 (May 21, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			What was his other option , assuming (dangerous i know) it only hit him when the invites made him realise it was a reality ,

Question to all 



If your son or daughter thought they were making a mistake getting married , even the morning of the wedding what would you advise them to do .. ?
		
Click to expand...

My opinion is that I find it hard to believe that this would 'just hit you'. I think it more likely that you would be thinking about it for a wee while, giving you plenty time to discuss it with your partner and act accordingly. Letting your partner send out invites and calling it off a few days later? Nah, not for me, shameful behaviour and the actions of a guy that thinks the world revolves around him imo.

Sorry, but Rory has went down in my estimation over the past couple of years. He's all the man he'll ever be at 25 and not a daft immature boy anymore and should start showing it. 

Not asking folks to agree, just giving my opinion on something he has made public.


----------



## rksquire (May 21, 2014)

To go against the grain.... 

At least he's had the balls to call it, rather than go ahead and divorce by 27 - isn't that better? 

No doubt, as per agreement with Caroline W and her management, the onus has been on him to release the statement, in which he accepts the entire blame, and wishes her the best - if he hadn't, he'd still be getting pelters.  He'd be screwed no matter what statement he released.  But, given the interest in his relationship, he had to release a statement.

It's his personal life, should he just have carried on?  If he's not sure, he's done the right thing for them both.  And it's not my business.

He's 25, immature and spoilt?  Yes, he's _only_ 25, which is young and having been 25 and currently working with 25s, they are young and not anywhere near as worldly wise as they think they are.  And spoilt... he's young, talented and rich.  Is Spieth not spoilt? Actually, I don't find RM spoilt - he's well mannered, honest, frank and makes mistakes. Sometimes there's petulance on the course, but sometimes I'm petulant and the course and I don't hate myself (I don't think!). 

He hasn't been sleeping around and smacking his golf club against cars.  His relationship hasn't worked out.  It's crappy, but that's the reality.  Relationships are hard.  Reality bites at different times for people, it just so happened it was after the invites.  No doubt it's embarrassing, but what would you have had him do?  Carry on?

Anyway, he plays golf - the celebrity and media interest in his relationship is not of his making and I don't think he courts it or milks it.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (May 21, 2014)

An ever growing catelogue of errors from Mr McIlroy where his personal life is detracting from the bit I see, his golf. 

Couldn't give a monkeys about his private life, and it's none of my business anyway, but I do feel disappointed to watch his golf and see a pale imitation of what once was - and not that long ago either.


----------



## Naybrains (May 21, 2014)

Feel for him, getting the invitations printed ain't cheap these days along with international postage. With a bit of luck the inlaws (former) will have paid for them. 

On a brighter note, that's the chains off he'll be down the disco tonight on the pull!


----------



## Slab (May 21, 2014)

I'd suggest he gets custom fitted and then see's a pro for some lessons!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2014)

Scotty_Tom said:



			oh paddypower

http://www.paddypower.com/bet/novel...s-Next-Birdie-5949515.html?force_racing_css=N

Click to expand...

Imagine dumping fit tennis star & having a list like that as possible replacements
Rory is my new Hero!


----------



## Brian_C (May 21, 2014)

Hahaâ€¦ I seriously thought this was a wind up.  Seriously like, with statments like â€œThe wedding invitations issued at the weekend made me realise that I wasn't ready for all that marriage entails." whereâ€™s his PR company.  Sounds like some 18 yaer old on Little Britain.


----------



## CMAC (May 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Imagine dumping fit tennis star & having a list like that as possible replacements
Rory is my new Hero!
		
Click to expand...

serena williams :rofl:

Michelle Wie :rofl:

1 or 2 fit 'burds' there though


----------



## londonlewis (May 21, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Better he call it off than get married when he doesn't want to and immediately regret it.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with this. 

It must have been a very difficult decision and it is better to put this to rest than to go on to marry someone only to get it enulled or a divorce not long after. 

Rory has made some mistakes, who hasn't, but I believe this was the right thing to do in this situation. 

Also - I'm sure he would have spoken to Caroline and explained the whole situation first, I'm sure his and her whole family knew about this first, before he shared a limited amount of information with the press.


----------



## CMAC (May 21, 2014)

Brian_C said:



			Hahaâ€¦ I seriously thought this was a wind up.  Seriously like, with statments like â€œThe wedding invitations issued at the weekend made me realise that I wasn't ready for all that marriage entails." whereâ€™s his PR company.  Sounds like some 18 yaer old on Little Britain.
		
Click to expand...

I'm predicting they'll both be on Jeremy Kyle next season- mark my words:smirk:


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			serena williams :rofl:

Michelle Wie :rofl:

1 or 2 fit 'burds' there though

Click to expand...

Michelle Wie is bang tidy. Kelly Brook & Ana Ivanavic are the stand out names on the list for me tho


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 21, 2014)

Am I the only one who doesn't really care?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2014)

Why is he getting insulted purely because he has decided to end a relationship ?!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is he getting insulted purely because he has decided to end a relationship ?!
		
Click to expand...

Nobody has said he's wrong for ending a relationship. Purely for his timing. If it's time to end it, them nothing is gonna change it. Just think couod have been doe with more tact.


----------



## One Planer (May 21, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Am I the only one who doesn't really care?
		
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## Tommo21 (May 21, 2014)

Scotty_Tom said:



			I think he needs to sort himself out!!
		
Click to expand...

Eh.......why........some total crap being spouted on here. I thought by calling it off goes some way to sorting himself out or maybe I got that wong. But hey..what the hell do we know. The guys not doing us any harm but some of you clearly want to manage him and have the answers.


----------



## Brian_C (May 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is he getting insulted purely because he has decided to end a relationship ?!
		
Click to expand...

For me it's the way he's ended it and the reason he's given.  â€œThe wedding invitations issued at the weekend made me realise that I wasn't ready for all that marriage entails".   This guy has a PR Company looking after, well PR, and he comes out with a comment like that.  Just reeks immaturity.


----------



## mcbroon (May 21, 2014)

Brian_C said:



			For me it's the way he's ended it and the reason he's given.  â€œThe wedding invitations issued at the weekend made me realise that I wasn't ready for all that marriage entails".   This guy has a PR Company looking after, well PR, and he comes out with a comment like that.  Just reeks immaturity.
		
Click to expand...

Deleted original replay.


----------



## londonlewis (May 21, 2014)

Brian_C said:



			For me it's the way he's ended it and the reason he's given.  â€œThe wedding invitations issued at the weekend made me realise that I wasn't ready for all that marriage entails".   This guy has a PR Company looking after, well PR, and he comes out with a comment like that.  Just reeks immaturity.
		
Click to expand...

I think everyone is reading into this too much in terms of what he said to the press. 
He has his reasons and called off a wedding that he had major doubts about - that doesn't sound immature to me. In fact, that sounds pretty level headed.


----------



## Macster (May 21, 2014)

Seems like a lot going on, & wrong, in his life at the moment.

Imo, it was the 'Deal' with Nike that started the rot, and the resultant pressure that it brough, Club changes etc, and who knows whether he'll ever dominate like everyone expected, such is the pressure.

I think that 'Pressure' manifests itself in his whole life, and his relationships etc, and I feel sorry for them both as a result.
She seems to worship the ground he walks on, and were his life 'simpler' somehow, I'm sure he'd be feeling like the cat that got the cream being with her, - lets face it, he's punching somewhat above his weight .....no ?  

25 aint 'that' young, I was married at 26, and my wife 23, and we're still together 25yrs later, but I do agree, sending out invites and then breaking it off so quickly seems very immature indeed.

But, if thats 'really' the way he feels.........

I only hope that she moves on and doesnt give him a chance to do this again, she seems very nice and any 23yr old girl doesnt deserve that happening once, let alone twice.


----------



## moogie (May 21, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Am I the only one who doesn't really care?
		
Click to expand...


No,  defenitely not


----------



## hovis (May 21, 2014)

At the end of the day who are we to criticise anything he does.  For all we know he might have come home to find some bloke hanging out the back of her and decided to end it delicately for both their sakes. We will never know. 
Good luck to the man. At least he didnt go sleeping aroud with waitresses


----------



## Brian_C (May 21, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			I think everyone is reading into this too much in terms of what he said to the press. 
He has his reasons and called off a wedding that he had major doubts about - that doesn't sound immature to me. In fact, that sounds pretty level headed.
		
Click to expand...

What I'm getting at is he's a World golfing icon with a PR Team/Company around him, who has split with a childhood gf, got back together and announced his undying lover for and then splits 2 weeks later.  Then he meets a tennis star where his relationship has been on/off, and then engaged and finally, but sadly ends.  Now, bear in mind the guy has a PR Team around him, who I can only guess he's bypassed to come out with a statement that just reeks childish, small mindedness and lacked class.  It's absolutely nobodies business why they split, that's between them, and to come out and say we split because he got cold feet over the invitations.  

 If that whole scenario doesn't appear to be immature then I'm a dutchman.

All he had to say was, we've decided to end our relationship due to personal differnances.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2014)

hovis said:



			At the end of the day who are we to criticise anything he does.  For all we know he might have come home to find some bloke hanging out the back of her and decided to end it delicately for both their sakes. We will never know. 
Good luck to the man. At least he didnt go sleeping aroud with waitresses
		
Click to expand...

Nice subtle did their. First line it's his life who are we to criticise, then finish with a did at woods. 

Either we judge sports stars on their sporting talent or we judge them all on the whole package. 

Either way, one spent his time with plenty of waitresses and still had the talent to perform, one didn't


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2014)

Brian_C said:



			For me it's the way he's ended it and the reason he's given.  â€œThe wedding invitations issued at the weekend made me realise that I wasn't ready for all that marriage entails".   This guy has a PR Company looking after, well PR, and he comes out with a comment like that.  Just reeks immaturity.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but how he ends his relationship has nothing to do with you or anyone and certainly doesn't deserve him being insulted. 

He decided he wasn't ready for getting married and instead of carrying on ended it - that shows a lot more maturity.


----------



## Brian_C (May 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but how he ends his relationship has nothing to do with you or anyone and certainly doesn't deserve him being insulted. 

He decided he wasn't ready for getting married and instead of carrying on ended it - that shows a lot more maturity.
		
Click to expand...


I'll refer you to my subsequent post.


----------



## CMAC (May 21, 2014)

hovis said:



			At the end of the day who are we to criticise anything he does.  F*or all we know he might have come home to find some bloke hanging out the back of her and decided to end it delicately* for both their sakes. We will never know. 
Good luck to the man. At least he didnt go sleeping aroud with waitresses
		
Click to expand...

you paint a beautiful picture sir


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 21, 2014)

Brian_C said:



			What I'm getting at is he's a World golfing icon with a PR Team/Company around him, who has split with a childhood gf, got back together and announced his undying lover for and then splits 2 weeks later.  Then he meets a tennis star where his relationship has been on/off, and then engaged and finally, but sadly ends.  *Now, bear in mind the guy has a PR Team around him, who I can only guess he's bypassed *to come out with a statement that just reeks childish, small mindedness and lacked class.  It's absolutely nobodies business why they split, that's between them, and to come out and say we split because he got cold feet over the invitations.  

 If that whole scenario doesn't appear to be immature then I'm a dutchman.

All he had to say was, we've decided to end our relationship due to personal differnances.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Guus, if he has bypassed his PR department then hallelujah.  How many bland boring dull inoffensive statements do you want from sports stars?  Is it not a matter for celebration when one actually says what they think, rather than says what they are being told to say?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2014)

Brian_C said:



			I'll refer you to my subsequent post.
		
Click to expand...


If only relationships between human beings were so easy and uncomplicated ?! 

Sorry but he doesn't deserve the abuse being thrown at him


----------



## Robobum (May 21, 2014)

She wasn't the Georgie anyway. Looked a bit gormless to me.

Pastey curly haired bloke playing a dull old man game with $10's million in the bank should be aiming much higher.


----------



## Scotty_Tom (May 21, 2014)

Tommo21 said:



			Eh.......why........some total crap being spouted on here. I thought by calling it off goes some way to sorting himself out or maybe I got that wong. But hey..what the hell do we know. The guys not doing us any harm but some of you clearly want to manage him and have the answers.
		
Click to expand...

you are right, loads of crap being spouted on here. why single out my message?! all I said is he needs to sort himself out, which he does. the last year or two he has struggled on and off the course, he needs to get his head straight and hopefully get his game back to where it was. 

none of us have any idea whats going on in his life, there may be more to it. maybe the breakdown of his parents marriage over the last year or so has given him doubts, who knows. I, like many others here don't have the answers. I am a fan of Rorys, I haven't jumped on him, called him spoilt or an idiot etc, so im not sure why you are jumping on my comment, but anyway, be careful getting down off that high horse there champ.


----------



## Brian_C (May 21, 2014)

I think I'll gracefully exit this topic, quit while I'm ahead.  

Now that my friends, is mature.


----------



## super hans (May 21, 2014)

Brian_C said:



			I think I'll gracefully exit this topic, quit while I'm ahead.  

Now that my friends, is mature.
		
Click to expand...

boobies


----------



## Slicer30 (May 21, 2014)

Perhaps they came to loggerheads of who to invite and more importantly who not to invite.

Perhaps the next item in the wedding planners agenda was agreeing on the table layout.  

I like his honesty, I agree I prefer that to the PR guff which would have appeared to show more class.


----------



## londonlewis (May 21, 2014)

Brian_C said:



			What I'm getting at is he's a World golfing icon with a PR Team/Company around him, who has split with a childhood gf, got back together and announced his undying lover for and then splits 2 weeks later.  Then he meets a tennis star where his relationship has been on/off, and then engaged and finally, but sadly ends.  Now, bear in mind the guy has a PR Team around him, who I can only guess he's bypassed to come out with a statement that just reeks childish, small mindedness and lacked class.  It's absolutely nobodies business why they split, that's between them, and to come out and say we split because he got cold feet over the invitations.  

 If that whole scenario doesn't appear to be immature then I'm a dutchman.

All he had to say was, we've decided to end our relationship due to personal differnances.
		
Click to expand...

Goedermiddag and wilkommen to England. 

Like I said, people are reading too much into the words he has used.


----------



## richy (May 21, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Am I the only one who doesn't really care?
		
Click to expand...

Care enough to quote on this thread tho?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2014)

Perhaps the pre nuptial agreement was a stumbling block.

[Sleeping with waitresses.........not very nice to waitresses who may be posting]


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Am I the only one who doesn't really care?
		
Click to expand...




Gareth said:



			Nope.
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			No,  defenitely not 

Click to expand...

Yep, you guys care so damn little that you just had to post on the thread detailing how damn little you care...


----------



## srixon 1 (May 21, 2014)

If he is not 100% about getting married then he has done the right thing. It takes bigger balls to pull out of it now rather than wait until after the wedding and then get a divorce 2 years down the line.


----------



## vkurup (May 21, 2014)

As per the Times of Inida today:

LONDON: Rory McIlroy on Wednesday announced he had broken off his engagement to Danish tennis player Caroline Wozniacki only days after sending out the wedding invitations. 

*The 25-year-old Northern Irishman and two-time major champion said the issuing of the invitations had made him aware that he was not ready for marriage. 
*
"There is no right way to end a relationship that has been so important to two people," he explained through a statement issued by his Dublin-based communications consultants. 

"The problem is mine," McIlroy said. "The wedding invitations issued at the weekend made me realise that I wasn't ready for all that marriage entails. 

"I wish Caroline all the happiness she deserves and thank her for the great times we've had. I will not be saying anything more about our relationship in any setting." 

The golden sporting couple announced their short-lived engagement on last New Year's Eve. 

The former world number ones in their chosen sports posted pictures of themselves on Twitter with a diamond ring. 

"Happy New Year everyone! I have a feeling it's going to be a great year!! My first victory of 2014 #shesaidyes!!" McIlroy wrote. 

Wozniacki posted: "Happy New Year everyone! Rory and I started 2014 with a bang! ... I said YES!!!!" 

The engagement came after rumours of a split in 2013. McIlroy captured his first major title at the 2011 US Open and added another at the 2012 PGA Championship. 

Wozniacki, 23, still seeks her first Grand Slam title, her deepest run in a major event being to the 2009 US Open final.


----------



## CMAC (May 21, 2014)

super hans said:



			boobies
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:  :clap:


----------



## rksquire (May 21, 2014)

Brian_C said:



			I think I'll gracefully exit this topic, quit while I'm ahead.  

Now that my friends, is mature.
		
Click to expand...

Debatable definitions of 'gracefully' and 'mature' - you know, having slammed the door on your way out and all that!


----------



## shivas irons (May 21, 2014)

To be honest Mcilroy is a spoilt brat who struggles to be a man, he conducts himself wrongly and now he has devastated a young woman who is better off without him cos he would have to have consult his family with every issue to do with his marriage and her life would have been hell.The bloke couldnt play golf and handle marriage let alone kids without his parents there wiping his ****.Back in the day when Jack was married with 5 kids he would take them all with him on tour and he was still a champion, Mcilroy would have had everything taken care of nowdays but he still cant handle it, poor lamb....I hope he doesent make the cut at the PGA and drops outside the top 500 and leave elite pro golf to real people.


----------



## macca64 (May 21, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Am I the only one who doesn't really care?
		
Click to expand...

No, but saying that, I might not pick him for my fantasy team...................which means he'll win it !!!


----------



## londonlewis (May 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			To be honest Mcilroy is a spoilt brat who struggles to be a man, he conducts himself wrongly and now he has devastated a young woman who is better off without him cos he would have to have consult his family with every issue to do with his marriage and her life would have been hell.The bloke couldnt play golf and handle marriage let alone kids without his parents there wiping his ****.Back in the day when Jack was married with 5 kids he would take them all with him on tour and he was still a champion, Mcilroy would have had everything taken care of nowdays but he still cant handle it, poor lamb....I hope he doesent make the cut at the PGA and drops outside the top 500 and leave elite pro golf to real people.
		
Click to expand...

re-read this Shivas - you'll laugh your socks off when you do!


----------



## G1BB0 (May 21, 2014)

maybe he is gay and about to come out?


----------



## shivas irons (May 21, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			re-read this Shivas - you'll laugh your socks off when you do!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing funny there fella, all factual, sorry to put down your hero


----------



## shivas irons (May 21, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			maybe he is gay and about to come out?
		
Click to expand...

Theres no was his parents would allow that G1BBO!!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			To be honest Mcilroy is a spoilt brat who struggles to be a man, he conducts himself wrongly and now he has devastated a young woman who is better off without him cos he would have to have consult his family with every issue to do with his marriage and her life would have been hell.The bloke couldnt play golf and handle marriage let alone kids without his parents there wiping his ****.Back in the day when Jack was married with 5 kids he would take them all with him on tour and he was still a champion, Mcilroy would have had everything taken care of nowdays but he still cant handle it, poor lamb....I hope he doesent make the cut at the PGA and drops outside the top 500 and leave elite pro golf to real people.
		
Click to expand...

Pathetic post!


----------



## standrew (May 21, 2014)

I must be out the loop. What has he done besides the wedding situ? The getting her to caddy thing looked really bad!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			To be honest Mcilroy is a spoilt brat who struggles to be a man, he conducts himself wrongly and now he has devastated a young woman who is better off without him cos he would have to have consult his family with every issue to do with his marriage and her life would have been hell.The bloke couldnt play golf and handle marriage let alone kids without his parents there wiping his ****.Back in the day when Jack was married with 5 kids he would take them all with him on tour and he was still a champion, Mcilroy would have had everything taken care of nowdays but he still cant handle it, poor lamb....I hope he doesent make the cut at the PGA and drops outside the top 500 and leave elite pro golf to real people.
		
Click to expand...


That's a pathetic joke of a post 

Shocking judgement of a young man you have prob never met - yet believe you know him.

Trust me the truth is a world apart from your post.


----------



## tsped83 (May 21, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Am I the only one who doesn't really care?
		
Click to expand...

Amen brother.


----------



## londonlewis (May 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Nothing funny there fella, all factual, sorry to put down your hero 

Click to expand...

Go buy a new dictionary because yours has mixed up 'factual' with 'opinion'.


----------



## hovis (May 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's a pathetic joke of a post 

Shocking judgement of a young man you have prob never met - yet believe you know him.

Trust me the truth is a world apart from your post.
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe im going to say this but phil is spot on. What a joke of a post. Rory seems, on the surface to be a grounded humble guy with his head screwed on.  If my golf had gone as bad as his then you certainly wouldn't want to see my post game interview


----------



## drawboy (May 21, 2014)

Sugar! And I bought a new tie too!!


----------



## gripitripit (May 21, 2014)

The guy looks pretty cut-up at the press conference and I don't think is in a good place.. We all have had a woman mess with out heads.. Feel for him and hope he doesn't fall apart.


----------



## stevelev (May 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Nothing funny there fella, all factual, sorry to put down your hero 

Click to expand...

Unfortunately for you Shivas it is only opinion, as are many of the post in this thread. I couldn't give a toss about the story, but when people state they are telling fact I feel its time to step in and let them understand the difference with fact and opinion.

Fact: something proven, has happened and can be evidenced.
Opinion: What a person thinks of a person, situation or event. Usually hasnt taken place, such as rory having kids, I think his parent may actually let him wipe his own backside.

I do however respect you opinion,

I also hope he finds his old form, matures and has a happy life, whoever its with.


----------



## shivas irons (May 21, 2014)

Rorys parents have destroyed his career and he's daft enough to listen to them, move on mummys boy its a big world out there...,


----------



## stevelev (May 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Rorys parents have destroyed his career and he's daft enough to listen to them, move on mummys boy its a big world out there...,
		
Click to expand...


And in shivas world would this be classified under facts. Or you happy to admit it is in your opinion 
:ears:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2014)

The thing is, none of us know him, perhaps the GM boys aside and even then do they REALLY know him so any comments on here is purely opinion. For that, everyone, including Shivas is entitled to put down what they think. Whether you agree or not is a different matter but should still be allowed to put down what they think (assuming it's not going to get GM into court!!!!)

Personally I hold by my opinion that I think since he left Chubby he has been poorly advised and seems to have been closeted. He has clearly had issues, by his own admission, with golf, fame and the publicity and interest that goes with it, and so I'd have thought he might have been advised by his team, or had the nous and tact, to have perhaps worded the split with a lot more sensitivity. It does read as crass, unkind and clumsy.


----------



## shivas irons (May 21, 2014)

stevelev said:



			And in shivas world would this be classified under facts. Or you happy to admit it is in your opinion 
:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Its quite obvious that Mcilroy is being family controlled and its destroying his game, the kid has so much natural ability but his family constantly want a piece of him.I genuinely feel sorry for the guy his heads all over the place because of the family puppet masters.They took total control and took any independance he had in the golfing world ie with Chubby etc.One day the penny will drop as it were with him but it could cost him a fantastic career.


----------



## Imurg (May 21, 2014)

One fact....
He seemed to be enjoying himself on the course today.
Laughing and joking with Sheringham, Schmeichel and Neville after nearly driving through Manassero's group on the 12th....


----------



## USER1999 (May 21, 2014)

Imurg said:



			One fact....
He seemed to be enjoying himself on the course today.
Laughing and joking with Sheringham, Schmeichel and Neville after nearly driving through Manassero's group on the 12th....
		
Click to expand...

Well, I guess he's over it then. No need to dwell.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Rorys parents have destroyed his career and he's daft enough to listen to them, move on mummys boy its a big world out there...,
		
Click to expand...


Do you think you could stop throwing insults around like that and especially at the young mans family as well as himself 

It's absolutely pathetic


----------



## drdel (May 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Rorys parents have destroyed his career and he's daft enough to listen to them, move on mummys boy its a big world out there...,
		
Click to expand...

I think this could be the problem. Since creating his own management company run by his Dad I suspect he will never get an objective view of the world.

His golf has gone down hill and his sullen attitude seems to surface every time he hits poor shots.

He need some-one who will tell him the truth about is golf and the world around him. Chubby probably tried and that's why he lost the contract; the second company he appointed went the same way.

Most of this followed him winning the Nike deal and with the money came the arrogance and problems.

At 25 he needs to get a mature view of himself and treat others with respect; then the rest of the world might treat him will respect !!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2014)

drdel said:



			I think this could be the problem. Since creating his own management company run by his Dad I suspect he will never get an objective view of the world.

His golf has gone down hill and his sullen attitude seems to surface every time he hits poor shots.

He need some-one who will tell him the truth about is golf and the world around him. Chubby probably tried and that's why he lost the contract; the second company he appointed went the same way.

Most of this followed him winning the Nike deal and with the money came the arrogance and problems.

At 25 he needs to get a mature view of himself and *treat others with respect*; then the rest of the world might treat him will respect !!
		
Click to expand...

Can you point out the evidence that shows he isn't treating others with respect ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2014)

drdel said:



			I think this could be the problem. Since creating his own management company run by his Dad I suspect he will never get an objective view of the world.

His golf has gone down hill and his sullen attitude seems to surface every time he hits poor shots.

He need some-one who will tell him the truth about is golf and the world around him. Chubby probably tried and that's why he lost the contract; the second company he appointed went the same way.

Most of this followed him winning the Nike deal and with the money came the arrogance and problems.

At 25 he needs to get a mature view of himself and treat others with respect; then the rest of the world might treat him will respect !!
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree and think this seems a decent synopsis of the situation


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2014)

Too high too far too soon, name that tune. But seriously better now, than waiting till kids come along. Thats my golf team hopes dashed me tinks, how inconsiderate of him .


----------



## c1973 (May 21, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Too high too far too soon, name that tune. But seriously better now, than waiting till kids come along. Thats my golf team hopes dashed me tinks, how inconsiderate of him .

Click to expand...


Whole of the moon - the waterboys.


----------



## CMAC (May 21, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Whole of the moon - the waterboys.
		
Click to expand...

great band, great song


----------



## bladeplayer (May 21, 2014)

I gave my thoughts on it , people are free to agree or disagree as is everyones right on an open forum but by crikey some people have some strong opinions on people they dont really know 

Cant be easy living your life in the limelight 24/7 .. dont get me wrong i do realise these people court fame and want to be in the publice eye for promotional opportunities when it suits etc and i can imagine that is a great feeling 

I can also imagine the price you pay for the above can be a big one , 

But il repeat what i said , if it was my son or daughter and they werent sure , id be telling them to call it off and wait til they were


----------



## Foxholer (May 21, 2014)

hovis said:





Liverpoolphil said:



			That's a pathetic joke of a post 

Shocking judgement of a young man you have prob never met - yet believe you know him.
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe im going to say this but phil is spot on. What a joke of a post. Rory seems, on the surface to be a grounded humble guy with his head screwed on.  If my golf had gone as bad as his then you certainly wouldn't want to see my post game interview
		
Click to expand...

I have no reservations totally agreeing with Phil cos he's absolutely right! 



londonlewis said:



			Go buy a new dictionary because yours has mixed up 'factual' with 'opinion'.
		
Click to expand...

And this is spot on too!

Shame to see such a split though. It's not as if either won't survive though!


----------



## Dodger (May 21, 2014)

Some moral high heed yins on here mind eh?

Jeeesus H Christ guys he's no wanting to continue to bone her,wants to put it about a bit more so has ditched this one.

What's new in the life of a young buck?


----------



## Tommo21 (May 21, 2014)

Scotty_Tom said:



			you are right, loads of crap being spouted on here. why single out my message?! all I said is he needs to sort himself out, which he does. the last year or two he has struggled on and off the course, he needs to get his head straight and hopefully get his game back to where it was. 

none of us have any idea whats going on in his life, there may be more to it. maybe the breakdown of his parents marriage over the last year or so has given him doubts, who knows. I, like many others here don't have the answers. I am a fan of Rorys, I haven't jumped on him, called him spoilt or an idiot etc, so im not sure why you are jumping on my comment, but anyway, be careful getting down off that high horse there champ.
		
Click to expand...

Jump on your post, a wee bit dramatic. I simply used your original point to start mine, something that happens quite often. I answered your point and put in mine. No offence, donâ€™t take it to heart.
However, we do agree on many points regarding Rory.


----------



## vkurup (May 21, 2014)

Joe public will not know (and now that NoTW is not around, no hacking options either)

Irrespective of what happened or not..I hope both of them bounce back and we all can get on with life and sports.  Rors has a gift and he needs to show it to the world.  It is a wonderful opportunity as Tiger is away and we got a fresh set of people trying to get into the space.  

The game needs star power.. My 4 yr old can only identify 2 golfers: Tiger & Rors.. So for the sake of the next gen (& Ryder cup) come on Rors...


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Whole of the moon - the waterboys.
		
Click to expand...

Long before the water boys . Ooops sorry.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 21, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Long before the water boys .
		
Click to expand...

The Water Children ?


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Water Children ? 

Click to expand...

 Ooops sorry wrong again.


----------



## Scrindle (May 21, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			He's got all the talent in the world but none of the mental strength needed to apply it.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much spot on in my opinion (not that I'm in any way qualified to comment!!!!!).


----------



## Foxholer (May 21, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Some moral high heed yins on here mind eh?

Jeeesus H Christ guys he's no wanting to continue to bone her,wants to put it about a bit more so has ditched this one.

What's new in the life of a young buck?
		
Click to expand...

H'mm! What gauge line are you using?


----------



## shivas irons (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you think you could stop throwing insults around like that and especially at the young mans family as well as himself 

It's absolutely pathetic
		
Click to expand...

Dont be ridiculous, the point I'm trying to make is that the guy is family controlled and its affecting his mind and his game.Rory needs to grow up take control an employ professional golf management.Faldo was right leaving Titleist and Chubby was wrong and that shows, the family pushed him towards the Nike money and their control and its not working.Money over re-writing the record books it never fails to amaze me.I guess one day the penny will drop with the guy but it might be too late then.


----------



## Foxholer (May 22, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Dont be ridiculous, the point I'm trying to make is that *the guy is family controlled and its affecting his mind and his game*.Rory needs to grow up take control an employ professional golf management.Faldo was right leaving Titleist and Chubby was wrong and that shows, *the family pushed him towards the Nike money and their control* and its not working.Money over re-writing the record books it never fails to amaze me.I guess one day the penny will drop with the guy but it might be too late then.
		
Click to expand...

What *facts* do you have to back up your claim that this is factual rather than merely your opinion (which you are entitled to)?

Simply repeating an opinion - or shouting louder - doesn't make an opinion a fact!

I'd venture to opine - and it's purely opinion - that it's a pretty 'grown-up' decision to make to call a wedding off. The less mature way would be to carry on and have it all go wrong a little way down the road.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 22, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			To be honest Mcilroy is a spoilt brat who struggles to be a man, he conducts himself wrongly and now he has devastated a young woman who is better off without him cos he would have to have consult his family with every issue to do with his marriage and her life would have been hell.The bloke couldnt play golf and handle marriage let alone kids without his parents there wiping his ****.*Back in the day when Jack was married with 5 kids he would take them all with him on tour and he was still a champion*, Mcilroy would have had everything taken care of nowdays but he still cant handle it, poor lamb....I hope he doesent make the cut at the PGA and drops outside the top 500 and leave elite pro golf to real people.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, modern life is rubbish isn't it, and so confusing. And Jack managed it without these modern clubs and balls that make the game so easy. 

Jack used to live for three months in a paper bag in a septic tank. He used to have to get up at six in the morning, clean the paper bag, eat a crust of stale bread, go to work down t' mill, fourteen hours a day, week-in week-out, for sixpence a week, and when he'd got home his Dad would thrash him to sleep wi' his belt.  You try and tell the young people of today like Rory and he won't believe you.  I say bring back national service..


----------



## Slab (May 22, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			What *facts* do you have to back up your claim that this is factual rather than merely your opinion (which you are entitled to)?

*Simply repeating an opinion doesn't make it a fact!*

Click to expand...

Is that a fact... or your opinion and do we need facts to back up an opinion and if he had facts would it change your opinion. In fact is an opinion a fact or just a fact that it is in fact an opinion! 

_(sorry couldnâ€™t help myself, havenâ€™t slept with the worry since the news about Yaya TourÃ©!) _


----------



## rksquire (May 22, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Rorys parents have destroyed his career and he's daft enough to listen to them, move on mummys boy its a big world out there...,
		
Click to expand...

Except of course, that his parents recognised his talent and sacrificed an awful lot to give him the best possible shot at making it in the world of pro golf - it's well documented what they've done for him.


----------



## Foxholer (May 22, 2014)

Slab said:



			Is that a fact... or your opinion and do we need facts to back up an opinion and if he had facts would it change your opinion. In fact is an opinion a fact or just a fact that it is in fact an opinion! 

_(sorry couldnâ€™t help myself, havenâ€™t slept with the worry since the news about *Yaya TourÃ©*!) _

Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :clap:

Now there's a guy that needs to grow up! My opinion of course - and that's a fact!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2014)

Not that bothered reading what has been said on this so far - as far as I am concerned if he has serious doubts then he is right to pull out.  Wishing his intended 'all the best in the future' is a little odd as that sounds very final - but I suspect that is a public statement - and it doesn't sit quite right - but he's a young lad dealing with a difficult emotional situation.  If it really is a parting of the ways then this says that the relationship wasn't built on sound footings and he clearly did the correct thing - if it's not a final farewell then their love for each other will find it's own way to the right place.

So open message - Dear Rory - my advice for what it is worth (and that's not a lot) is that marriage can wait - I'd say until 32 - a good age to get married.  Find your love in your mid-20s and have a great time until then - and build your career.  When you are 32 you'll know yourself as will your partner of the time.  No rush. Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 22, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not that bothered reading what has been said on this so far - as far as I am concerned if he has serious doubts then he is right to pull out.  Wishing his intended 'all the best in the future' is a little odd as that sounds very final - but I suspect that is a public statement - and it doesn't sit quite right - but he's a young lad dealing with a difficult emotional situation.  If it really is a parting of the ways then this says that the relationship wasn't built on sound footings and he clearly did the correct thing - if it's not a final farewell then their love for each other will find it's own way to the right place.

So open message - Dear Rory - my advice for what it is worth (and that's not a lot) is that marriage can wait - I'd say until 32 - a good age to get married.  Find your love in your mid-20s and have a great time until then - and build your career.  When you are 32 you'll know yourself as will your partner of the time.  No rush. Enjoy and good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Christ on a bike, this forum has turned into Our Tune...  Der der der derrrrr der der der derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

[video=youtube_share;C6ZDsUGiGqM]http://youtu.be/C6ZDsUGiGqM[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Christ on a bike, this forum has turned into Our Tune...  Der der der derrrrr der der der derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

[video=youtube_share;C6ZDsUGiGqM]http://youtu.be/C6ZDsUGiGqM[/video]
		
Click to expand...

I was a blubbing 12yr old when I watched R&J for the first time (end of term school film - yes - schools did that sort of thing back then)


----------



## CMAC (May 22, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was a blubbing 12yr old when I watched *R&J* for the first time (end of term school film - yes - schools did that sort of thing back then)
		
Click to expand...

*sigh*



right.....back on topic.


He's a young lad, went along on a wave with Wozniaki (who wouldn't), came to the crunch and said ok but before it got stupidly serious said lets call the whole thing off. Fair play, we've all been there.

He didnt handle it perfectly but most of us if honest didnt handle our separations perfectly either,  his (like anyone in the media limelight) gets seen and talked about by millions..........it's what we do as humans, it's interesting.

Anyone throwing insults- not needed or warranted
Anyone on high horse- get down, that includes posters on a high horse about posters


would we swap places with him (while retaining our current family of course)- in a heartbeat!


Now let's hope for a cracking BMW Championship where he's in contention and making it interesting for all the right reasons.


----------



## markgs (May 22, 2014)

Scotty_Tom said:



			I think he needs to sort himself out!!
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly what he is doing bet he will win the open


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2014)

CMAC said:



			*sigh*



right.....back on topic.


He's a young lad, went along on a wave with Wozniaki (who wouldn't), came to the crunch and said ok but before it got stupidly serious said lets call the whole thing off. Fair play, we've all been there.

He didnt handle it perfectly but most of us if honest didnt handle our separations perfectly either,  his (like anyone in the media limelight) gets seen and talked about by millions..........it's what we do as humans, it's interesting.

Anyone throwing insults- not needed or warranted
Anyone on high horse- get down, that includes posters on a high horse about posters


would we swap places with him (while retaining our current family of course)- in a heartbeat!


Now let's hope for a cracking BMW Championship where he's in contention and making it interesting for all the right reasons.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: yup


----------



## nickyj4 (May 22, 2014)

I think this be the best move he has made, obviously he felt things weren't right and made the decision to move on. Better that than getting married and then divorced, I said as soon as this happened that I think he will be back to world no 1 in the space of a year as he can now concentrate on his career


----------



## shivas irons (May 22, 2014)

I must admit I am looking forward to watching Rory hacking it around Wentworth this afternoon :thup: glad I put my money on Tommy now and not the "favorite".


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 22, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			I must admit I am looking forward to watching Rory hacking it around Wentworth this afternoon :thup: glad I put my money on Tommy now and not the "favorite".
		
Click to expand...

If seeing a young man have troubles with his personal life makes you happy then crack on pal. Personally I think it speaks volumes about the kind person you are.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Dont be ridiculous, the point I'm trying to make is that the guy is family controlled and its affecting his mind and his game.Rory needs to grow up take control an employ professional golf management.Faldo was right leaving Titleist and Chubby was wrong and that shows, the family pushed him towards the Nike money and their control and its not working.Money over re-writing the record books it never fails to amaze me.I guess one day the penny will drop with the guy but it might be too late then.
		
Click to expand...

Can you back up these statements you keep blurting out ? 

The only thing ridiculous is you throwing insults at someone you don't know


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			If seeing a young man have troubles with his personal life makes you happy then crack on pal. Personally I think it speaks volumes about the kind person you are.
		
Click to expand...

What troubles in his personal life? Breaking up with a girl? Pfft wish that was my only trouble in life.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			If seeing a young man have troubles with his personal life makes you happy then crack on pal. Personally I think it speaks volumes about the kind person you are.
		
Click to expand...


Im with you on that mate .. 


chris661 said:



			What troubles in his personal life? Breaking up with a girl? Pfft wish that was my only trouble in life.
		
Click to expand...

Well id say breaking up with anyone you have been with for a while and it being publicly written about & you being asked about it at every turn would be troubling ..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			If seeing a young man have troubles with his personal life makes you happy then crack on pal. Personally I think it speaks volumes about the kind person you are.
		
Click to expand...

Don't agree on much but that we do agree on


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Well id say breaking up with anyone you have been with for a while and it being publicly written about & you being asked about it at every turn would be troubling ..
		
Click to expand...

You do know he chose to be a public figure right? With the money comes the downsides. My opinion, tough.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			You do know he chose to be a public figure right? With the money comes the downsides. My opinion, tough.
		
Click to expand...


He chose to be a golfer - used his talent to become one of the best in the game 

That doesn't mean breaking up with someone he was going to marry is going to be a breeze for him.


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He chose to be a golfer - used his talent to become one of the best in the game 

That doesn't mean breaking up with someone he was going to marry is going to be a breeze for him.
		
Click to expand...

You completely missed the point of my post but hey whatever.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			You do know he chose to be a public figure right? With the money comes the downsides. My opinion, tough.
		
Click to expand...

Totally mate yeah i agree with all you say here , you can have all the money and fame in the world but i bet it still hurts ..

Worry & trouble are different thing for different folk , he doesnt have any money , mortgage , job worries or troubles , id hazzard a guess his life is near perfect , still ill bet he is hurt over the break up


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Totally mate yeah i agree with all you say here , you can have all the money and fame in the world but i bet it still hurts ..

Worry & trouble are different thing for different folk , he doesnt have any money , mortgage , job worries or troubles , id hazzard a guess his life is near perfect , *still ill bet he is hurt over the break up*

Click to expand...

Until the next dolly bird comes wandering along. He didn't seem to be too upset when he dumped Holly? for the tennis player


----------



## USER1999 (May 22, 2014)

Why would the one doing the dumping bit be upset? It's his decision, not hers. If it's the right choice he should be happy. It's her who should be upset, although it could be a lucky escape for her in my view. He seems a bit of a prat.


----------



## Foxholer (May 22, 2014)

markgs said:



			That is exactly what he is doing *bet he will win the open*

Click to expand...

This one coming? I'd take that bet - what odds will you give me?  

But good point about what he is doing though :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Why would the one doing the dumping bit be upset? It's his decision, not hers. If it's the right choice he should be happy. It's her who should be upset, although it could be a lucky escape for her in my view. He seems a bit of a prat.
		
Click to expand...

Because he will still be a bit upset not being with a person he has been with a good deal number of years - it is still going to be upsetting times for all concerned. I'm sure she will also be upset about it all. 

Some of the judgements towards him have shocked me a little tbh - you would thought he had killed Caroline as opposed to just breaking up with her


----------



## Slab (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because he will still be a bit upset not being with a person he has been with a good deal number of years - it is still going to be upsetting times for all concerned. I'm sure she will also be upset about it all. 

Some of the judgements towards him have shocked me a little tbh - you would thought he had killed Caroline as opposed to just breaking up with her
		
Click to expand...

Murph has a point though, if he's upset getting exactly what he wants what will happen when he doesn't get what he wants.... oh I remember, toothache


----------



## AmandaJR (May 22, 2014)

My first reaction was "oh Rory, you pratt" but then I do think it takes some guts when the whole wedding cavalcade is in full swing to call a halt. Rather now than go through with it and have regrets and cause more pain for her down the line.

From memory - he split with her and then they got back together and v soon after got engaged? Perhaps he thought then it was the right thing to do by her.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Until the next dolly bird comes wandering along. He didn't seem to be too upset when he dumped Holly? for the tennis player
		
Click to expand...


Yep as you say .. Until .. 


murphthemog said:



			Why would the one doing the dumping bit be upset? It's his decision, not hers. If it's the right choice he should be happy. It's her who should be upset, although it could be a lucky escape for her in my view. He seems a bit of a prat.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody saying he is not happy with his decision , but i bet it hurt ..


EDIT i did compare it to other decisions but in reflection  they seemed wrong to mention so i deleted them


----------



## harpo_72 (May 22, 2014)

He is just a confused young man. Perhaps he realised he had not lived with her and she was just a beautiful fun stranger, on her own journey through life. 
I spent years travelling and never really knew anyone they were just faces, fun to be with but not really live with.


----------



## shivas irons (May 22, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Why would the one doing the dumping bit be upset? It's his decision, not hers. If it's the right choice he should be happy. It's her who should be upset, although it could be a lucky escape for her in my view. He seems a bit of a prat.
		
Click to expand...

Agree if somebodys not wiping his **** he cant cope.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Agree if somebodys not wiping his **** he cant cope.
		
Click to expand...

Has Rory upset you in the past ? Ran over your cat ? 

Your apparent hatred towards him ( which is clear going by your remarks ) is going from pathetic to quite scary.

Have you found the facts to back up your statements about him yet ?


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you found the facts to back up your statements about him yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Have you?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Have you?
		
Click to expand...


Which statements and insults have I been posted about him that I need facts to back ?

Did you by any chance know his previous G/F ?


----------



## shivas irons (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Has Rory upset you in the past ? Ran over your cat ? 

Your apparent hatred towards him ( which is clear going by your remarks ) is going from pathetic to quite scary.

Have you found the facts to back up your statements about him yet ?
		
Click to expand...

You can see whats going on there from a distance cant you, its pretty obvious whats going anyone can see that unless they have zero savvy,they guy needs to make his own way in the world.As for him winning The Open no chance his not mentaly strong enough for that right now, I'd rather back my local club pro.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			You can see whats going on there from a distance cant you, its pretty obvious whats going anyone can see that unless they have zero savvy,they guy needs to make his own way in the world.As for him winning The Open no chance his not mentaly strong enough for that right now, I'd rather back my local club pro.
		
Click to expand...

That didn't answer the question did it but I'm not surprised really. You are making judgements about a person based on nothing. 

The initial observations about your opinion appear quite correct.


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which statements [snip]and insults[/snip] have I been posted about him that I need facts to back
		
Click to expand...

No insults just statements




			Because he will still be a bit upset not being with a person he has been with a good deal number of years
		
Click to expand...





			Trust me the truth is a world apart from your post.
		
Click to expand...





			He decided he wasn't ready for getting married
		
Click to expand...

There is three to start with. You stated them as facts do you have any proof?



Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you by any chance know his previous G/F ?
		
Click to expand...

No, why?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			No insults just statements





There is three to start with. You stated them as facts do you have any proof?



No, why?
		
Click to expand...

Umm because he has said so himself 

1. He said in his press conference it is upsetting and will be 

2. My aunt taught him and cousin played golf with him and paint a different picture of him from their own experience of knowing the person 

3. Again he stated himself he wasnt ready for marriage after sending out the invites.


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm because he has said so himself 

1. He said in his press conference it is upsetting and will be 

2. My aunt taught him and cousin played golf with him and paint a different picture of him from their own experience of knowing the person 

3. Again he stated himself he wasnt ready for marriage after sending out the invites.
		
Click to expand...

1. ummm he isnt at nike for the money either 

2. So you have never met him or have no personal knowledge of him?

3. excuses for wanting out of the relationship then.

And you still never answered why you asked if I knew his ex.

edited to add I am out as arguing with you is tedious in the extreme


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2014)

I don't hate McIlroy. I think on form he is superb. However my worry is that a mecurial talent as he is will never fully play to full potential and will become a lost and wayward spirit. I do beleive he has had some poor advice from the management company's he has been with since Chandler and the way he has allowed himself to be portrayed on social media and would have thought management and the Nike PR machine would have done more to help him.

As I said, I think any engagement that is called off, in fact any marriage that doesn't work, is a sad event irrespective of whether your a top golfer or the bloke in a council flat somewhere. The pain is the same. I hope that he gets the guidance he needs to clear his head, play without too much baggage, accepting that it will take time to get over this split, and can allow his golf and talent to shine again. Personally I don't think this will happen anytime soon, certainly not to allow him to win the Open or even the US version (just my opinion of course) and that he'll drift for a good while yet. Do hope I'm wrong


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			1. ummm he isnt at nike for the money either 

2. So you have never met him or have no personal knowledge of him?

3. excuses for wanting out of the relationship then.

And you still never answered why you asked if I knew his ex.
		
Click to expand...

1. Yes McIlroy is now taking acting classes to ensure he can act upset and on the verge of tears in a press conference 

2. Yep have met him a few times a few years back - just a normal kid talented at golf

3. Can he not be genuine in his reasons then ? 

And asked because of the way you mentioned her earlier - read as if you knew - if you don't then it's no issue.


----------



## Foxholer (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			1. ummm he isnt at nike for the money either 

2. So you have never met him or have no personal knowledge of him?

3. excuses for wanting out of the relationship then.

And you still never answered why you asked if I knew his ex.

edited to add I am out as arguing with you is tedious in the extreme
		
Click to expand...

I'm still with Phil on this. As posted, they were Rory's words!

Why bring the Nike money into it? Shivas would have us believe it was 'his family' that pushed him into that deal! Poppycock imo!

Who knows why he wants out of the relationship. Tough decision and very mature to be able to make it. SILH's 'advice' post some time back was absolutely perfect imo!

He certainly seemed like someone who was 'in control of his own destiny' on the couple of times I've met him - admittedly in his comfort zone of a Golf course!

Still no facts from Shivas yet, so all just bluster (and hatred). Why anyone would wish any sports-person to fail and go shooting down the rankings, i have no idea. That's something I'd like to here an explanation for - no need for facts on that one though!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			What troubles in his personal life? Breaking up with a girl? Pfft wish that was my only trouble in life.
		
Click to expand...

Poor you. I don't know what troubles you have but at least you don't have the whole world discussing them.


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Poor you. I don't know what troubles you have but at least you don't have the whole world discussing them.
		
Click to expand...

it was his choice to have his life played out in the media so tough titty on that front from me.


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			it was his choice to have his life played out in the media so tough titty on that front from me.
		
Click to expand...


I kinda have to agree with that, as harsh as it appears.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			it was his choice to have his life played out in the media so tough titty on that front from me.
		
Click to expand...

& tough titty on you declaring on a public forum that you have bigger problems. Bless you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I kinda have to agree with that, as harsh as it appears.
		
Click to expand...


Well I'm sure if he had a choice he would prefer his life wasn't played out in the media and would prefer to keep it private - but because of the way the world is and the way the media are he won't get a private life due to his stature as a global sports star. 

It was his choice to be a golf star but if you ask any star - they would prefer to have their personal life private. 

McIlroy has been swamped with rumours for years about his relationship with Wozniacki - accusations that it was false to hide the fact they were both gay , then rumours of them splitting and either of them sleeping with other people - the media printing those stories - no one would ever chose to have their life played out in our disgraceful media. So this time it appears he has ensured the rumours don't happen by announcing it himself.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I'm sure if he had a choice he would prefer his life wasn't played out in the media and would prefer to keep it private - but because of the way the world is and the way the media are he won't get a private life due to his stature as a global sports star. 

It was his choice to be a golf star but if you ask any star - they would prefer to have their personal life private. 

McIlroy has been swamped with rumours for years about his relationship with Wozniacki - accusations that it was false to hide the fact they were both gay , then rumours of them splitting and either of them sleeping with other people - the media printing those stories - no one would ever chose to have their life played out in our disgraceful media. So this time it appears he has ensured the rumours don't happen by announcing it himself.
		
Click to expand...

I'm totally with you with pretty much all you've written today on this. 

My only thoughts re ta re his private life and how stars would rather it be private are that it's a sacrifice they know they have to make. Game and fortune for privacy. How many if us would willingly swap places? I know I would.


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			& tough titty on you declaring on a public forum that you have bigger problems. Bless you.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: Is it hard being you?


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was his choice to be a golf star but if you ask any star - they would prefer to have their personal life private.
		
Click to expand...

There is a cure for that but he took the money on offer thus making him a legitimate target for the media. 

This is my last reply to you I will leave you to have the last word like you need to.


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I'm sure if he had a choice he would prefer his life wasn't played out in the media and would prefer to keep it private - but because of the way the world is and the way the media are he won't get a private life due to his stature as a global sports star. 

It was his choice to be a golf star but if you ask any star - they would prefer to have their personal life private. 

McIlroy has been swamped with rumours for years about his relationship with Wozniacki - accusations that it was false to hide the fact they were both gay , then rumours of them splitting and either of them sleeping with other people - the media printing those stories - no one would ever chose to have their life played out in our disgraceful media. So this time it appears he has ensured the rumours don't happen by announcing it himself.
		
Click to expand...

True, but the nature of their sponsorships etc means there lifes are played out in the media (which I have little time for btw), they need to be high profile as well as talented to get the big deals. He's not the only one that has went down that route but plenty don't and keep out of the limelight. The downside to that is less lucrative deals. Rough with the smooth unfortunately, until such times as people force the media to 'clean up its act' by not buying the rags that print salacious gossip.

It's just an opinion though, I could be way off the mark in my assumptions and generally I do try to avoid being too judgemental but now and again I'll voice my opinion.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 22, 2014)

Rory is wise beyond his years, wish i had the guts to have cancelled a couple of my weddings.

 Only kidding darling/:rofl:


----------



## Foxholer (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			it was his choice to have his life played out in the media so tough titty on that front from me.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I don't believe that was what his choice was. His choice was to become a Pro Golfer, and the best one possible. It was/is a 'downside' that just comes with being a star! Others (TW for example) handle it differently.

You would be right about the likes of Kim Kardashian, who is a career self-publicist! But Rory, Andy Murray and others (even Rooney & co) are sports folk first and media personalities by reluctant necessity!

Golfers seem far more used to handling certain media situations, but it's still fairly stressful. Was Yaya Toure's episode about his birthday 'mature' - and he's 31! Tennis players get a lot of practice with media as it's part of the requirement after every match, but that doesn't mean it's why they became tennis players!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

c1973 said:



			True, but the nature of their sponsorships etc means there lifes are played out in the media (which I have little time for btw), they need to be high profile as well as talented to get the big deals. He's not the only one that has went down that route but plenty don't and keep out of the limelight. The downside to that is less lucrative deals. Rough with the smooth unfortunately, until such times as people force the media to 'clean up its act' by not buying the rags that print salacious gossip.

It's just an opinion though, I could be way off the mark in my assumptions and generally I do try to avoid being too judgemental but now and again I'll voice my opinion. 

Click to expand...

I don't hear Rory actually "complaining" - all he has done is end his romance with a very pretty lady he had been with for a number of years , it's obviously upset both of them and he is now trying to just play a game of golf.

None of that deserves the abuse and insults he is getting from people on here - including bringing his family into it - that's as bad as the disgusting red top media that are a disgrace to the media world. It pathetic the judgments people have made on this thread and as someone has said - it says more about them as a person. 

McIlroy is a young man with a lot of talent on a golf course - he is growing up in life ( as we all have done ) , he has had the odd occasions where he wish he did something different ( toothache the main one etc ) but apart from that I have seen nothing but a pleasant young man who seems to smile a lot when playing and has time for interviews and to sign autographs and is still in his early 20's. He is a breath of fresh air and someone we should be proud off.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 22, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Actually, I don't believe that was what his choice was. His choice was to become a Pro Golfer, and the best one possible. It was/is a 'downside' that just comes with being a star! Others (TW for example) handle it differently.

You would be right about the likes of Kim Kardashian, who is a career self-publicist! But Rory, Andy Murray and others (even Rooney & co) are sports folk first and media personalities by reluctant necessity!

Golfers seem far more used to handling certain media situations, but it's still fairly stressful. Was Yaya Toure's episode about his birthday 'mature' - and he's 31! Tennis players get a lot of practice with media as it's part of the requirement after every match, but that doesn't mean it's why they became tennis players!
		
Click to expand...

sorry but the minute he signed for nike you're argument became invalid. He is paid by them as he is high profile. And not just because if his talent but also through the commercial work he's willing to do. If that wasn't the case he'd not be near Santander. At least nike is golf related. He chose to chase the money so has to live with the intrusions. They're are plenty of sports stars who keep themselves to themselves. Look as scholes, arguably England's finest for a generation, when did he ever make a front page?

i feel bad for Rory as breaks up can be hard, but the money he has will help him recover.  He can afford a nice break somewhere if he wishes, could you or I??


----------



## williamalex1 (May 22, 2014)

Lost a bird . He just had a birdie and a eagle.


----------



## Foxholer (May 22, 2014)

He seems to be taking it out on the poor ball!

Just had 197 to pin - 7-iron!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2014)

Fair play he's playing lovely golf. I'd consider kicking Mrs H into touch if it'll help me but who'd clean all my shoes?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Great play from him today - shiva and others will be gutted to see him strike the ball so well.


----------



## Foxholer (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Great play from him today - shiva and others will be gutted to see him strike the ball so well.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Golfmmad (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't hear Rory actually "complaining" - all he has done is end his romance with a very pretty lady he had been with for a number of years , it's obviously upset both of them and he is now trying to just play a game of golf.

None of that deserves the abuse and insults he is getting from people on here - including bringing his family into it - that's as bad as the disgusting red top media that are a disgrace to the media world. It pathetic the judgments people have made on this thread and as someone has said - it says more about them as a person. 

McIlroy is a young man with a lot of talent on a golf course - he is growing up in life ( as we all have done ) , he has had the odd occasions where he wish he did something different ( toothache the main one etc ) but apart from that I have seen nothing but a pleasant young man who seems to smile a lot when playing and has time for interviews and to sign autographs and is still in his early 20's. He is a breath of fresh air and someone we should be proud off.
		
Click to expand...

Well said that man!

I really can't believe some of the words that have been written on here.

I wonder how many folk have been in the same or similar situation in their lives. In my early twenties, unlike Rory, I wasn't man enough to not go through with my first marriage - ending it a year later and I can say it was one of the most traumatic periods of my earlier life. He has so done the right thing and has my respect and shows maturity.

Also can't agree with blaming his Family - what utter nonsense! When you have troubled times in your life - who do you turn to first? I'm sure most will say their Family. They will have his best interests at heart for sure and in my opinion have made and encouraged Rory to be the person that he is today - a well grounded, polite, extremely talented and thoroughly nice person to be around.

I saw him yesterday and he looked relaxed and happy and enjoying his golf. During his round he even made time to have his photo taken with a group of young children. That certainly doesn't appear to be the behaviour of a "Brat", as has been mentioned in a previous post.

And finally, it was reported in the news that the breakup was a "Mutual agreement on both sides".

Karma!


----------



## CMAC (May 22, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			Well said that man!

I really can't believe some of the words that have been written on here.

I wonder how many folk have been in the same or similar situation in their lives. In my early twenties, unlike Rory, I wasn't man enough to not go through with my first marriage - ending it a year later and I can say it was one of the most traumatic periods of my earlier life. He has so done the right thing and has my respect and shows maturity.

Also can't agree with blaming his Family - what utter nonsense! When you have troubled times in your life - who do you turn to first? I'm sure most will say their Family. They will have his best interests at heart for sure and in my opinion have made and encouraged Rory to be the person that he is today - a well grounded, polite, extremely talented and thoroughly nice person to be around.

*I saw him yesterday and he looked relaxed and happy and enjoying his golf.* During his round he even made time to have his photo taken with a group of young children. That certainly doesn't appear to be the behaviour of a "Brat", as has been mentioned in a previous post.

And finally, it was reported in the news that the breakup was a "Mutual agreement on both sides".

Karma!
		
Click to expand...

probably cause he's not getting lots of texts now asking when he'll be home


----------



## shivas irons (May 23, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			Well said that man!

I really can't believe some of the words that have been written on here.

I wonder how many folk have been in the same or similar situation in their lives. In my early twenties, unlike Rory, I wasn't man enough to not go through with my first marriage - ending it a year later and I can say it was one of the most traumatic periods of my earlier life. He has so done the right thing and has my respect and shows maturity.

Also can't agree with blaming his Family - what utter nonsense! When you have troubled times in your life - who do you turn to first? I'm sure most will say their Family. They will have his best interests at heart for sure and in my opinion have made and encouraged Rory to be the person that he is today - a well grounded, polite, extremely talented and thoroughly nice person to be around.

I saw him yesterday and he looked relaxed and happy and enjoying his golf. During his round he even made time to have his photo taken with a group of young children. That certainly doesn't appear to be the behaviour of a "Brat", as has been mentioned in a previous post.

And finally, it was reported in the news that the breakup was a "Mutual agreement on both sides".

Karma!
		
Click to expand...

Good grief its a Rory clone who cant leave his parents


----------



## Snelly (May 23, 2014)

181 posts on the relationship break-up of a golfer. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 23, 2014)

Snelly said:



			181 posts on the relationship break-up of a golfer. Absolutely ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

For once we agree!!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 23, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Good grief its a Rory clone who cant leave his parents 

Click to expand...

Do you work on coming across as a complete tosser or does it come naturally?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 23, 2014)

Snelly said:



			181 posts on the relationship break-up of a golfer. Absolutely ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

And I still don't care


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 23, 2014)

Snelly said:



			181 posts on the relationship break-up of a golfer. Absolutely ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Well he is one of the most famous golfers in the world. And this is a golf forum.  And make that 186 now.


----------



## CMAC (May 23, 2014)

Snelly said:



			181 posts on the relationship break-up of a golfer. Absolutely ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

only 180 if you didnt post 


HawkeyeMS said:



			And I still don't care 

Click to expand...

yet I still care enough to post yet again :rofl:


----------



## delc (May 23, 2014)

Anyone got Caroline's number?  She is drop dead gorgeous and I think Rory is nuts to dump her!


----------



## c1973 (May 23, 2014)

delc said:



			Anyone got Caroline's number?  She is drop dead gorgeous and I think Rory is nuts to dump her!
		
Click to expand...

07793 678 454. 

There you go delc. Don't phone till tomorrow afternoon though, I may stay over tonight.


----------



## ScratchSRL (May 23, 2014)

This whole thread is a joke, glad he was open about this shows he is switched on enough to realise this being leaked would be worse than announcing it himself. Really glad he has found some form at wentworth and hope he continues what he is doing!


----------



## Golfmmad (May 23, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Good grief its a Rory clone who cant leave his parents 

Click to expand...

There you go again, talking about someones personal circumstances that you know next to nothing about. For the record, I wasn't with my parents before or after my split.

No offence, but I'd rather be likened to Rory, than I would to you.

:ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

Boom !!!!!! What a round from Rory !! Stunning last round of 66 to post a great final score 

Shiva and others will be gutted - the rest of Europe will be delighted to see him play so well

Hopefully he has done enough


----------



## shivas irons (May 25, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Do you work on coming across as a complete tosser or does it come naturally?
		
Click to expand...

Thats good coming from somebody who advised me to get a dvd from a dodgy site that produce copies, I had to actually change my card number cos of that, thanks for the recommendation, not :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2014)

Great to see Rory play so well. I stand by my opinion that I don't think he is getting the best advice all the time but when he gets his head in the right space its a joy to see him play with the freedom and skill he has in bundles


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Thats good coming from somebody who advised me to get a dvd from a dodgy site that produce copies, I had to actually change my card number cos of that, thanks for the recommendation, not :thup:
		
Click to expand...


You must be gutted at the moment watching Rory play so well and pretty much win the PGA !


----------



## fundy (May 25, 2014)

your wedding isnt set for the few weeks after club champs is it Phil?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

fundy said:



			your wedding isnt set for the few weeks after club champs is it Phil? 

Click to expand...


:rofl:

A month mate after


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great to see Rory play so well.* I stand by my opinion that I don't think he is getting the best advice all the time *but when he gets his head in the right space its a joy to see him play with the freedom and skill he has in bundles
		
Click to expand...

Not many in the world do but your predicted run of bad form hasn't happened which is good to see


----------



## williamalex1 (May 25, 2014)

Thats it ! im dumping my girlfriend maybe my golf will improve too , the wife will be delighted.:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2014)

I still don't think he'll compete successfully in the majors and there will be a reaction to last weeks announcement somewhere down the line and I think he'll still have a dip. That said, today he played brilliantly. Its when he gets some time alone to reflect I wonder how he's head will be.


----------



## Foxholer (May 25, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			To be honest Mcilroy is a spoilt brat who struggles to be a man, he conducts himself wrongly and now he has devastated a young woman who is better off without him cos he would have to have consult his family with every issue to do with his marriage and her life would have been hell.The bloke couldnt play golf and handle marriage let alone kids without his parents there wiping his ****.Back in the day when Jack was married with 5 kids he would take them all with him on tour and he was still a champion, Mcilroy would have had everything taken care of nowdays but he still cant handle it, poor lamb....I hope he doesent make the cut at the PGA and drops outside the top 500 and leave elite pro golf to real people.
		
Click to expand...




shivas irons said:



			I must admit I am looking forward to watching Rory hacking it around Wentworth this afternoon :thup: glad I put my money on Tommy now and not the "favorite".
		
Click to expand...

Well, he hacked it round rather well!

Shame Bjorn managed to blow it, but a worthy winner!


----------



## bluewolf (May 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I still don't think he'll compete successfully in the majors and there will be a reaction to last weeks announcement somewhere down the line and I think he'll still have a dip. That said, today he played brilliantly. Its when he gets some time alone to reflect I wonder how he's head will be.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Homeslice, maybe you could take that New Golf Thinking and apply it to everyday life? Be a bit more positive and optimistic. Maybe, just maybe, this could be the start of a glorious run from Rory. Competing in Majors, a smile on his face. Golf would be better for it.. Lets hope so... Well, except Shivas, who isn't jealous.. Honest Guv...


----------



## Rooter (May 25, 2014)

i think rory knew he was good for a win this weekend, he is gonna be knee deep in surrey clunge by midnight.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 25, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			I must admit I am looking forward to watching Rory hacking it around Wentworth this afternoon :thup: glad I put my money on Tommy now and not the "favorite".
		
Click to expand...

Good call. Shows you know what you're talking about.


----------



## gripitripit (May 25, 2014)

Rooter said:



			i think rory knew he was good for a win this weekend, he is gonna be knee deep in surrey clunge by midnight.
		
Click to expand...

Out of the rough and into the muff..!


----------



## gripitripit (May 25, 2014)

:thup::clap:



Maninblack4612 said:



			Good call. Shows you know what you're talking about.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Hey Homeslice, maybe you could take that New Golf Thinking and apply it to everyday life? Be a bit more positive and optimistic. Maybe, just maybe, this could be the start of a glorious run from Rory. Competing in Majors, a smile on his face. Golf would be better for it.. Lets hope so... Well, except Shivas, who isn't jealous.. Honest Guv...
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with NGT. I just think he has been poorly advised by management and his PR team and although he played superbly this week, I think like any major trauma in someones personal life, it takes time to hit home and that it will be the next few weeks that the split will hit. I think it will have an impact on his golf (for a while at least) but I hope that he gets another lady in his life in time and finds some proper stability in his life. He is a fantastic golfer and I'd hate to see him waste that in a George Best (without the booze) kind of way. I hope he can kick on and if he proves me completely wrong I'll be the first to say well done


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nothing to do with NGT. I just think he has been poorly advised by management and his PR team and although he played superbly this week, I think like any major trauma in someones personal life, it takes time to hit home and that it will be the next few weeks that the split will hit. I think it will have an impact on his golf (for a while at least) but I hope that he gets another lady in his life in time and finds some proper stability in his life. He is a fantastic golfer and I'd hate to see him waste that in a George Best (without the booze) kind of way. I hope he can kick on and if he proves me completely wrong I'll be the first to say well done
		
Click to expand...

He is a young lad who has already reached the top of his game winning majors and had no "real issues" off or on the course and you are mentioning George Best and waste ?! 

He split up with a few management companies ( no real issue ) , moved manufacturer ( no real issue ) , split up with his long term gf ( sad for him ) yet still performs week in week out

This season in the last 10 events he has won 1 , no missed cuts - 8 top tens and one top 20 !! - think he is doing alright

he has already proved your initial theory wrong by winning the PGA


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is a young lad who has already reached the top of his game winning majors and had no "real issues" off or on the course and you are mentioning George Best and waste ?! 

He split up with a few management companies ( no real issue ) , moved manufacturer ( no real issue ) , split up with his long term gf ( sad for him ) yet still performs week in week out

This season in the last 10 events he has won 1 , no missed cuts - 8 top tens and one top 20 !! - think he is doing alright

he has already proved your initial theory wrong by winning the PGA
		
Click to expand...

I'm still entitled to my opinion and disagree with you. Please respect that


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm still entitled to my opinion and disagree with you. Please respect that
		
Click to expand...

When did someone say you werent entitled to an opinion ?

Just so far on Mcilroy it appears that its wrong going by what we see ? - you cant argue with his results

Unless you can bring up some facts about what exactly he has been poorly advised about ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did someone say you werent entitled to an opinion ?

Just so far on Mcilroy it appears that its wrong going by what we see ? - you cant argue with his results

Unless you can bring up some facts about what exactly he has been poorly advised about ?
		
Click to expand...

Another argument and you want facts. Enough now. My opinion is there for you to see. I've said my piece on what I think has and will happen


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another argument and you want facts. Enough now. My opinion is there for you to see. I've said my piece on what I think has and will happen
		
Click to expand...

Who is arguing - you have posted an opinion and im just asking for some facts to clarify this " poor advice " he has recieved - what has he been advised poorly about exactly ?

You said he would go on a slump - he then won the PGA ?


----------



## AmandaJR (May 25, 2014)

Not read all the thread but hats off to Rory. I don't think this week has been easy for him and he's handled it very maturely. Even on winning he was somewhat subdued and I think respectful to his ex who might be even more hurt if he were to do a song skip and dance at winning. I'd rather Luke win (always) BUT felt a new warmth towards Rory and whatever happens I never tire of watching his golf swing.

Good news for the Ryder Cup and good news for European golf so not sure what's not to like...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Not read all the thread but hats off to Rory. I don't think this week has been easy for him and he's handled it very maturely. Even on winning he was somewhat subdued and I think respectful to his ex who might be even more hurt if he were to do a song skip and dance at winning. I'd rather Luke win (always) BUT felt a new warmth towards Rory and whatever happens I never tire of watching his golf swing.

Good news for the Ryder Cup and good news for European golf so not sure what's not to like...
		
Click to expand...

He did look a mixture of emotionally drained and relieved - must have been a hard week for him but the crowds where amazing ( to all the players ). Very mature reaction :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who is arguing - you have posted an opinion and im just asking for some facts to clarify this " poor advice " he has recieved - what has he been advised poorly about exactly ?

You said he would go on a slump - he then won the PGA ?
		
Click to expand...

I said....he will go home and the enormity of the split will hit home and I think he'll struggle. Said my piece. End of interest now as your just turning it into some sort of point scoring exercise (not for the first time).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I said....he will go home and the enormity of the split will hit home and I think he'll struggle. Said my piece. End of interest now as your just turning it into some sort of point scoring exercise (not for the first time).
		
Click to expand...

Its quite simple homer - its not point scoring or arguing etc 

You said he has been badly advised - im just trying to find out exactly what you believe he has been badly advised about - if you dont know or are not sure exactly then thats fine - just say that . 

Looking from the outside his career seems spot on so far so im struggling to see the bad advice he has been given ?


----------



## pokerjoke (May 25, 2014)

Great final day suspense till the end.
Really great to see great crowds supporting our own,even though most have deserted
over the pond.
Shame the European tour is not so lucrative.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2014)

This is what I mean by point scoring. I say I'm finished and like a dog with a bone you never let it lie. I'm out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This is what I mean by point scoring. I say I'm finished and like a dog with a bone you never let it lie. I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

It was trying to clarify a point you made on a forum Homer - simple as that. 

It appears you cant - there was no argument , no point scoring but you turned it that way by putting up the barrier when someone asked you about the opinion you posted.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I said....he will go home and the enormity of the split will hit home and I think he'll struggle.
		
Click to expand...

Let's put this in perspective - Rory's a young man, it's not his first girlfriend and surely won't be his last. It was obviously traumatic at the time, but now it is over he can move on with his life and I just don't see it affecting him as some might think it will.

Really pleased for him that he won and can now perhaps enjoy his single status and have some fun with his friends and family.

Bet he will win another Major this year!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was trying to clarify a point you made on a forum Homer - simple as that. 

It appears you cant - there was no argument , no point scoring but you turned it that way by putting up the barrier when someone asked you about the opinion you posted.
		
Click to expand...

Its just that... an opinion. I don't have to validate or justify it to you or anyone else. Not a question of putting barriers up, more a case of not bothering with someone that constantly wants to have the last word and be proved right once and for all. Its an opinion. Nothing more nothing less. Get over it and accept that's my take on it


----------



## williamalex1 (May 25, 2014)

And at least he has Â£ 644.411 .00 to console himself. poor sole


----------



## richy (May 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was trying to clarify a point you made on a forum Homer - simple as that. 

It appears you cant - there was no argument , no point scoring but you turned it that way by putting up the barrier when someone asked you about the opinion you posted.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you know? That's his modus operandi


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Its just that... an opinion. I don't have to validate or justify it to you or anyone else. Not a question of putting barriers up, more a case of not bothering with someone that constantly wants to have the last word and be proved right once and for all. Its an opinion. Nothing more nothing less. Get over it and accept that's my take on it
		
Click to expand...

Ok its a simple question - 

You believe he has been poorly advised - yes ?

Ok im just asking you what you believe he has been poorly advised about Homer ?! 

What is so painful about that to make you so defensive - its just one question Homer thats all - is it really that bad ?


----------



## tsped83 (May 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok its a simple question - 

You believe he has been poorly advised - yes ?

Ok im just asking you what you believe he has been poorly advised about Homer ?! 

What is so painful about that to make you so defensive - its just one question Homer thats all - is it really that bad ?
		
Click to expand...

Let it go man. You're desperate in trying to prove a point, bordering on obsessive. You don't agree with Homer, fine, neither do I a lot of the time but why do you always needs facts and proof?? An opinion is simply that, an opinion, NOT fact. Let. It. Go.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Let it go man. You're desperate in trying to prove a point, bordering on obsessive. You don't agree with Homer, fine, neither do I a lot of the time but why do you always needs facts and proof?? An opinion is simply that, an opinion, NOT fact. Let. It. Go.
		
Click to expand...

So i cant ask for some facts to back up an opinion because thats all i did to start with - before the defenses come up once again ?

Surely if posting on a forum you will at times have opinions that will be challenged or someone will ask for some clarificaiton or justification or more details or a bit more explanation ? 

Why post if not willing to expand ? there was no point to be proved.


----------



## shivas irons (May 25, 2014)

All this shows me is that Mcilroy really didnt give a **** about dumping that young lady, and most of you felt pitty for him with your comments like he's going through a tough time etc .....talented golfer yes but still an immature ignorant pratt.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			All this shows me is that Mcilroy really didnt give a **** about dumping that young lady, and most of you felt pitty for him with your comments like he's going through a tough time etc .....talented golfer yes but still an immature ignorant pratt.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

your earlier posts about Rory were pathetic but that tops the lot

It is quite amusing talking Rory being ignorant whilst at the same time giving support to Monty


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 25, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			All this shows me is that Mcilroy really didnt give a **** about dumping that young lady, and most of you felt pitty for him with your comments like he's going through a tough time etc .....talented golfer yes but still an immature ignorant pratt.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey! Talk about "heads I win, tails you lose."

If he had performed badly on the course I presume you would have claimed that many of your original remarks were justified. However, he performed well so now he is "an immature ignorant pratt".

Hardly rational is it.


----------



## shivas irons (May 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

your earlier posts about Rory were pathetic but that tops the lot

It is quite amusing talking Rory being ignorant whilst at the same time giving support to Monty
		
Click to expand...

You know Phil you must sit all day by your keyboard, you want to try getting a life


----------



## USER1999 (May 25, 2014)

Wow, he won. Great golf, still a prat. Like Rooney, or giggs. Good at sport, rubbish at life. I still like him as a golfer, but then I like woods too. I don't see him as anything other than another gifted prat though, and that's where it's at. Mansell? Cole? Terry? Faldo? Woods? Mcilroy? All the same to me. Oh, and just to bring Liverpool into this, bung the dj thumping twit gerrard into the mix too. No thread is complete without a Liverpool reference!


----------



## shivas irons (May 25, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Blimey! Talk about "heads I win, tails you lose."

If he had performed badly on the course I presume you would have claimed that many of your original remarks were justified. However, he performed well so now he is "an immature ignorant pratt".

Hardly rational is it.
		
Click to expand...

No ive always thought that mate nothing new.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			You know Phil you must sit all day by your keyboard, you want to try getting a life 

Click to expand...

Have a great life thanks :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Wow, he won. Great golf, still a prat. Like Rooney, or giggs. Good at sport, rubbish at life. I still like him as a golfer, but then I like woods too. I don't see him as anything other than another gifted prat though, and that's where it's at. Mansell? Cole? Terry? Faldo? Woods? Mcilroy? All the same to me. Oh, and just to bring Liverpool into this, bung the dj thumping twit gerrard into the mix too. No thread is complete without a Liverpool reference!
		
Click to expand...

Why is he a prat though ? Whats this "rubbish at life" ?

Rooney has cheated on his missus and been to prostitutes , Giggs slept with his brothers wife.


----------



## golfdub (May 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is he a prat though ? Whats this "rubbish at life" ?

Rooney has cheated on his missus and been to prostitutes , Giggs slept with his brothers wife.
		
Click to expand...

Well it seems Liverpoolphil is on a rampage and is always right, now i never pipe up in forum confrontations but you think your god or something !

Now to me you seem to come across to be bullying other forum members ! Take a look


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

golfdub said:



			Well it seems Liverpoolphil is on a rampage and is always right, now i never pipe up in forum confrontations but you think your god or something !

Now to me you seem to come across to be bullying other forum members ! Take a look
		
Click to expand...

Blimey its just a question to someones posts ?!?! this is pathetic


----------



## hovis (May 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			what exactly he has been poorly advised about ?
		
Click to expand...

Them bloody trousers he was wearing and he's also been sporting some pink lunar's too!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

hovis said:



			Them bloody trousers he was wearing and he's also been sporting some pink lunar's too!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Now thats a valid complaint !!


----------



## USER1999 (May 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is he a prat though ? Whats this "rubbish at life" ?

Rooney has cheated on his missus and been to prostitutes , Giggs slept with his brothers wife.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, dumped holly, dumped titleist, dumped img, dumped Wozniaki, dumped new management company, proposed to Wozniaki, sued old management company, dumped Wozniaki, started his own management company (aged 25). Great life skills. He's really well grounded. It's obvious.


----------



## hovis (May 25, 2014)

I really dont understand where rory hate comes from.  I am guilty of making harsh fast judgements on people but i like rory and can't think of anything bad to say about the lad. I'm chuffed he won and silenced alot of his critics and wish him luck for the us open


----------



## bluewolf (May 25, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Ok, dumped holly, dumped titleist, dumped img, dumped Wozniaki, dumped new management company, proposed to Wozniaki, sued old management company, dumped Wozniaki, started his own management company (aged 25). Great life skills. He's really well grounded. It's obvious.
		
Click to expand...

Well we're all entitled to make some mistakes, but lumping him in with people who have cheated on their pregnant Missus with Prostitutes, Slept with their brothers wife behind his own wifes back, assaulted people in Pubs et etc, seems a bit harsh to me.. I'm not saying that he won't be a "Prat", but he hasn't gone too far down that road yet IMO....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Ok, dumped holly, dumped titleist, dumped img, dumped Wozniaki, dumped new management company, proposed to Wozniaki, sued old management company, dumped Wozniaki, started his own management company (aged 25). Great life skills. He's really well grounded. It's obvious.
		
Click to expand...

So basically he split up with two girls ( havent we all - in fact maybe more )

Changed manufacturers when one offered more money ( would anyone do any different )

And he has changed management companies 

Really cant see whats wrong or different with that - how does splitting up with a g/f and changing clubs and management companies make him "rubbish at life" ?


----------



## bladeplayer (May 25, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Ok, dumped holly, dumped titleist, dumped img, dumped Wozniaki, dumped new management company, proposed to Wozniaki, sued old management company, dumped Wozniaki, started his own management company (aged 25). Great life skills. He's really well grounded. It's obvious.
		
Click to expand...


a guy was telling me today that all the managerial stuff started after talking to Rodger Federer [sp], seemingly he was paying massive percentages etc & RF told him he was mad  .. have no isea how true or not that is .. just throwing in what i heard


----------



## gripitripit (May 25, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Ok, dumped holly, dumped titleist, dumped img, dumped Wozniaki, dumped new management company, proposed to Wozniaki, sued old management company, dumped Wozniaki, started his own management company (aged 25). Great life skills. He's really well grounded. It's obvious.
		
Click to expand...

You forgot to mention all the charity stuff he does.


----------



## shivas irons (May 25, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Ok, dumped holly, dumped titleist, dumped img, dumped Wozniaki, dumped new management company, proposed to Wozniaki, sued old management company, dumped Wozniaki, started his own management company (aged 25). Great life skills. He's really well grounded. It's obvious.
		
Click to expand...

I fail to understand why people wouldnt use the word "pratt" after this unless of course they are likewise personalities..........


----------



## hovis (May 25, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Ok, dumped holly, dumped titleist, dumped img, dumped Wozniaki, dumped new management company, proposed to Wozniaki, sued old management company, dumped Wozniaki, started his own management company (aged 25). Great life skills. He's really well grounded. It's obvious.
		
Click to expand...

At 25 i had dumped 10 girls, dumped 2 colleges, dumped 5 jobs,had bust up with all my family and still come out the other side happy. Why is rory different?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			a guy was telling me today that all managerial stuff started after talking to Rodger Federer [sp], seemingly he was paying massive percentages etc .. have no isea how true or not that is .. just throwing in what i heard
		
Click to expand...

Think it was mentioned by someone a while back that the company he moved to after Chubby ( Horizon ) where trying to get more of a cut from him and tried to take a bigger percentage of the Nike deal than they were entitled too ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			You forgot to mention all the charity stuff he does.
		
Click to expand...

And the group coaching sessions he has done with the kids at Holywood amongst other clubs


----------



## gripitripit (May 25, 2014)

hovis said:



			At 25 i had dumped 10 girls, dumped 2 colleges, dumped 5 jobs,had bust up with all my family and still come out the other side happy. Why is rory different?
		
Click to expand...

Because he is high profile. People talk about him as if they know him. All they know is the basics and what is fed to them by the media. I guess they have the perfect life that qualifies them to pass judgement on another person.


----------



## bluewolf (May 25, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			Because he is high profile. People talk about him as if they know him. All they know is the basics and what is fed to them by the media. I guess they have the perfect life that qualifies them to pass judgement on another person.
		
Click to expand...

Correct.. God help us if we all had the media reporting everything we did.. I suspect some on here would come out very badly..


----------



## hovis (May 25, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			I guess they have the perfect life that qualifies them to pass judgement on another person.
		
Click to expand...

It seems human nature to take a dislike to self made successful individuals and a burning desire to knock them off the pedestal! Shame really


----------



## gripitripit (May 25, 2014)

:thup:



hovis said:



			It seems human nature to take a dislike to self made successful individuals and a burning desire to knock them off the pedestal! Shame really
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2014)

hovis said:



			It seems human nature to take a dislike to self made successful individuals and a burning desire to knock them off the pedestal! Shame really
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 25, 2014)

Some of the stuff on this thread is unreal. At least if i need a life coach i know where to come :rofl:

Caroline who? I bet Rory was more upset after ballsing up at Augusta that time. He has done her a favour calling it off rather than dragging it on under false pretences. They will both be upset for a bit but its not the end of the world.


----------



## 3565 (May 25, 2014)

Didn't really affect him today his decision to split, and it may of taken a lot off his mind and maybe he ought to just concentrate on golf for the time being and get back to where he was when he won his 2 majors.


----------



## Foxholer (May 26, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Ok, dumped holly, dumped titleist, dumped img, dumped Wozniaki, dumped new management company, proposed to Wozniaki, sued old management company, dumped Wozniaki, started his own management company (aged 25). Great life skills. He's really well grounded. It's obvious.
		
Click to expand...

Forget the girls - that's personal life, which Pro Golfers have distinct poor form with!

But each of those steps - it was Chubby Chandler's ISM btw, not IMG - can be seen as 'progressive developments' as well as negative ones, The law suit(s) are only part of the 'unwinding' process and is only happening because of the significant amount of money involved.


----------



## vkurup (May 26, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks this thread has run its course.  His personal life is his own. I/we dont know much about what really happened.  We can all have opinions on what he should have or shouldnt have done and how mature/not so mature he is.  I guess 250 posts on that should suffice.

Personally, I am thrilled by his run at Wentworth yesterday.  Great to see him focus on his game and raise it to silence the critics. I hope he wins the majors.  Golf without Tiger & Rory seems to be a bit souless.   

On that bombshell.. really excited to see the Europeans starting to pick their game up. Luke, Lowry, Poults, Westy, Bjorn..... well done all..


----------



## Big-Dog (May 26, 2014)

Well lot going on here about a golfer that has got as lot of talent and he did well to put everything behind this week-end. Easy for people to say sort himself out but at 25 making those decisions are going to be tough.

Just wish them both all the best and look forward to seeing him back to his best lets not do the normal in this country and chastise our stars let's encourage them. We always seem to put our overrated footballers on pedestals!!


----------

